# Portland Dims Meet up pics! :)



## BigCutieSasha (Feb 4, 2007)

Well the Portland Dims meet up was a complete success! Ren woman spent a few days here with us and we go to kick it thursday, friday and saturday night. I love this woman. But the Big night was last night, saturday. Barband I went to pick up Ms Elle Camino at the train station. Big hugs all around (pun intended). We then made a dash for some food and back to my place for a girlie get ready party. Oh the images for you in your head. 3 hot chicks changing clothes and getting all purdy. Slugo showed up and caught a ride over to the restaurant with us in the van where we met up with Jay and Tim for dinner. The food was loved by us all. After dinner was a the hot tub. Its a large soaking pool at the same place we had dinner. So we changed clothes and hopped in. That was a fabulous way to relax after a filling dinner. After an hour in the hot tub we went to a bar for the infamous Jungle Juice. Barb was repeatedly approached by drunk people thinking she was a girl named Stacy. Everyone swearing she was her twin. Sadly we did not get to meet this Stacy. After Sewickly's we drive 1 block (yes we actually drove one small block) to Big Berthas. The name alone made us want to go. A greek joint where we got a small piece of a greek pastry. I was a little hesitant to try it. But in the end it wasn't all that bad. Then it was on to the nights final destination. Voodoo Doughnuts with our new friend Doughnut Dave. Doughnut Dave was also working on your last visit to Voodoo and was extremely happy to see us again. Especially Barb. *wink* Coming to find out hes a very proud FA. So we hit the right spot. We have plenty of pics. I hope you guys enjoy and for anyone who was here for this like Elle, Jay, Barb, Tim, and Slugo... if you want to add anything such as pics or comments.... please do guys. I love you all so much. That was such a fucking blast!




My fave two chicks.



The boys.



3 hot ladies!



All of us. Damn we are hot!



Thumb wars at the dinner table. 



Hot Tub time. I'm so jealous of Barbs belly...



The Cock-n-balls doughnut. Cream filled and everything!



Im so bad.



Doughnut Dave. The coolest FA in a doughnut shop!



We decided to give Dave a nice belly shot since he was taking the pic.

I have more pics, but I will post them later. Just wanted ya'll see see how we roll out here in P-town baby!
Sasha


----------



## Blackjack (Feb 4, 2007)

...I have got to get me to the west coast.


----------



## bigsexy920 (Feb 4, 2007)

Wow you guys looked like you had a great time.


----------



## ashmamma84 (Feb 4, 2007)

Hotties! ....all of ya's!


----------



## elle camino (Feb 4, 2007)

1. sasha and barb are honestly two of the hands-down raddest ladytypes i've ever met in my life.

2. portland is just seattle with smaller print on the street signs!

3. i am not photogenic when i'm drunk.

4. doughnut dave is actually cute! but he would be cuter if he got a haircut.

5. i prefer lists of five to lists of four.

<3


----------



## Blackjack (Feb 4, 2007)

elle camino said:


> 3. i am not photogenic when i'm drunk.



LIES!

I have never seen a bad picture of you, drunk or sober.


----------



## elle camino (Feb 4, 2007)

oh also i lost a grand total of three buttons in one night.
GIVE ME BACK MY BUTTONS, PORTLAND.


----------



## mottiemushroom (Feb 4, 2007)

Glad you had a great time - you all looked amazing


----------



## FA Punk (Feb 4, 2007)

Note to self move to Portland


----------



## Tina (Feb 4, 2007)

You are all so gorgeous (yes, men, too!). It looks like you had the time of your lives and I couldn't be happier for you.

Oh, and I want one of those cock n' balls doughnuts!


----------



## Chimpi (Feb 4, 2007)

Looks like an absolute blast. Move that Portland meet up to Florida, please.


----------



## eightyseven (Feb 4, 2007)

Even everyone in Portland is even half as gorgeous, I think I may have to transfer schools 

It looks like you all had a blast!


----------



## swamptoad (Feb 4, 2007)

Nice pics guys and gals!!! :bow:


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Feb 5, 2007)

eightyseven said:


> Even everyone in Portland is even half as gorgeous, I think I may have to transfer schools
> 
> It looks like you all had a blast!



I have a feeling if you came here for school... you wouldnt get much work done. Always with the dougnut runs and fatty hot tubbing  haha


----------



## Renaissance Woman (Feb 5, 2007)

My meager contribution: 
View attachment sasha1.JPG

Sasha ponders her new fake fur shrug with amazingly cool "big body hottie club" label (not shown)
View attachment elle1.JPG

Elle Camino getting ready for the night's festivities. And I hadn't even drunk anything yet, and still the picture is blurry....
View attachment jay&elle1.JPG

Jay & Elle at Sewickley's
View attachment jay&elle2.JPG

Can anyone get enough of Jay & Elle at Sewickley's? Not this reporter!
View attachment jay1.JPG

Jay lookin' all hot & stuff.


----------



## Renaissance Woman (Feb 5, 2007)

View attachment jaysha1.JPG

Always with the weird faces, that Jay is. Sasha can't look bad in a picture even when she tries.
View attachment slugo.JPG

Slugopoet's reaction at viewing an 8.5 BBW in Sewickley's.


----------



## elle camino (Feb 5, 2007)

was it only 8.5? i could have sworn i saw 9 fingers go up.

at any rate barb where the fuck are my biscuits.


----------



## Renaissance Woman (Feb 5, 2007)

BigCutieSasha is the most wonderfulest human being ever who not only retrieved my forgotten bag of new clothes from her friend's car, was the designated driver for our evening of debauchery, but ALSO retrieved my lost rental car key from McMenamin's after it fell out of my bag the night before. What more could anyone ask?

Marlowegarp, Jay West Coast, & Slugopoet: HOT FA'S, ALL OF THEM. I can add nothing further at this time that isn't mere hyperbole. Plus I have been told I need to preserve precious calories, and typing more defeats this purpose.

Elle Camino is just as cool in real life as she is in her posts. And she protests way too much about looking bad in pictures, 'cause as you can see, it's just not true.

Fat chicks float more in salt water. This was proved scientifically on a number of occasions. 

Hot tub antics have been censored to preserve the (not so) innocent, but these sketchy details did manage to escape heavy censorship: I was amazed when Sasha _____ her ____, and Slugopoet was nearby doing _____ to his _____ while Elle helped. Jay lusciously stroked his ______ and I couldn't resist _____ his _____. Marlowegarp managed to ______ a number of people's _______, all while there were total strangers all around! Strangely, we seemed to have chased other people away from our side of the pool, despite our friendly invitations to them to _______ in our ______. Marlowegarp, does your ______ know no bounds? I could not have been more shocked when you ______ my ______! You'd think that steam hides more than it actually does!


----------



## supersoup (Feb 5, 2007)

oy, color me as jealous as possible. looks like a marvelous time kids!! someday i will meet all of you!!


----------



## Renaissance Woman (Feb 5, 2007)

elle camino said:


> was it only 8.5? i could have sworn i saw 9 fingers go up.
> 
> at any rate barb where the fuck are my biscuits.


Tim confirmed the 8.5 rating.

And biscuits in five minutes. Really! Just hang on! Or I could give you your money back.....


----------



## liz (di-va) (Feb 5, 2007)

RW, that is a rockin bathing suit--love it


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Feb 5, 2007)

Here's a list for you elle:

1) It is SO good to see the elle is actually a fat chick! elle, with all those "fat chick angle" face shots we get, I hadn't imagined you nearly as voluptuous as you truly are. Your fans demand more pictures of the REAL you in the months to come!

2) Barb, WHERE did you get that bathing suit?!?! Where?!

3) Wow, adorable menz, as usual. 

4) Mmmmm. Donuts.

5) Okay, elle, five things. What do I win?


----------



## GPL (Feb 5, 2007)

These pics remember me to organize a bbw meeting in my country...
I would die to get in a hot tub with Ladies as cute as Barb, Elle and Sasha:wubu: 
Awesome pictures, guys and dolls!!

GPL.


----------



## Blackjack (Feb 5, 2007)

Renaissance Woman said:


> Hot tub antics have been censored to preserve the (not so) innocent, but these sketchy details did manage to escape heavy censorship: I was amazed when Sasha _____ her ____, and Slugopoet was nearby doing _____ to his _____ while Elle helped. Jay lusciously stroked his ______ and I couldn't resist _____ his _____. Marlowegarp managed to ______ a number of people's _______, all while there were total strangers all around! Strangely, we seemed to have chased other people away from our side of the pool, despite our friendly invitations to them to _______ in our ______. Marlowegarp, does your ______ know no bounds? I could not have been more shocked when you ______ my ______! You'd think that steam hides more than it actually does!



If we ask nicely, can we get the uncensored version?

(FOR THE LOVE OF PORN PLEASE SAY YES)


----------



## Tooz (Feb 5, 2007)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> 2) Barb, WHERE did you get that bathing suit?!?! Where?!



Yes. I want one. >_> I think.

Looks like you had a fun time. Too bad there aren't nearly enough people in the Buffalo area to do that (I think).


----------



## butch (Feb 5, 2007)

Wow, Ya'll look gorgeous, and I'm so jealous! True confessions time-one of my guilty pleasure movies is called "Foxfire"-stars Angelina Jolie and was filmed in Portland, and ever since then I've always thought Portland looked like an absolutely beautiful place to live. Now that I've seen these pictures, I know Portland is one of the most beautiful spots on the globe.

Glad to see how much fun everyone's having in these pics, and I look forward to my first Dims meet-up in NYC in a few weeks. Wonder if we can top these Portland pics, though? Maybe we should set up a challenge, ha ha.


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Feb 5, 2007)

Poor K Fed and his untimely shortage of biscuits. But anyway I just gotta say to Elle and Ren.... you are some of the most down girls , and I cant wait till we venture up to Seattle to kick it with Elle. As for the guys.... well I see you all the time anyways... but ya know I got nothin but love baby!.... "You know I looooooove you." Right boys?

PS.... Butch, if you guys can get into bathing suits and go in a public hot tub with nothing but skinny people and still have the night be awesome... you might be able to beat us.


----------



## marlowegarp (Feb 5, 2007)

Indeed. Skinny people are like wild animals. If you give them a means of escape, they're perfectly safe. Only cornered, with no way to escape from their hot tub habitat, do they become dangerous.


----------



## fatgirlflyin (Feb 5, 2007)

awww I wanna play! If you guys let me know when you are getting together again I'd fly up if I have the night off 

Also Tina, we are gonna start flying into Santa Rosa. Is that near you?? I'm horrible with geography.


----------



## James (Feb 5, 2007)

marlowegarp said:


> Indeed. Skinny people are like wild animals. If you give them a means of escape, they're perfectly safe. Only cornered, with no way to escape from their hot tub habitat, do they become dangerous.



"with no way to escape" 

lol


----------



## Still a Skye fan (Feb 5, 2007)

Great pics, everyone!

Thanks for sharing.


Dennis


----------



## Renaissance Woman (Feb 5, 2007)

liz (di-va) said:


> RW, that is a rockin bathing suit--love it





BigBeautifulMe said:


> Here's a list for you elle:
> 
> 1) It is SO good to see the elle is actually a fat chick! elle, with all those "fat chick angle" face shots we get, I hadn't imagined you nearly as voluptuous as you truly are. Your fans demand more pictures of the REAL you in the months to come!
> 
> 2) Barb, WHERE did you get that bathing suit?!?! Where?!





tooz said:


> Yes. I want one. >_> I think.


Thanks for the swimsuit love, chickies. I got it at walmart, believe it or not. Only a 3X, but very stretchy, so it's all good.

And BBM, allow me to confirm that Elle is a walking definition of "voluptuous." I envy her rack.


----------



## L2blazerman (Feb 5, 2007)

Okay, so I LIVE in Portland and I did not know about this  Next time you all are getting together, please let me know because I am a sad panda at the moment.


----------



## James (Feb 5, 2007)

L2blazerman said:


> Okay, so I LIVE in Portland and I did not know about this  Next time you all are getting together, please let me know because I am a sad panda at the moment.



Welcome to the forums blazerman...

p.s you get rep for the Cartman avatar


----------



## Accept (Feb 5, 2007)

Renaissance Woman said:


> Plus I have been told I need to preserve precious calories...



I've heard that line told to someone before... let me guess, was it Jay who said it??


----------



## MissToodles (Feb 5, 2007)

Way cool photos!


----------



## elle camino (Feb 5, 2007)

i have to say that probably my favorite moment of the whole night was when me barb and sasha were in the bathroom changing into our swimsuits.
like, this place where the pool was was a really crowded restaurant/bar-type establishment, and we realised that we were going to have to casually stroll through a throng of random strangers out partying on a saturday night, in our skivvies, in order to get to the pool. barb was a total rockstar about the whole thing and didn't seem to mind one iota, but while she was still changing me and sasha were standing there nervously shuffling about and contemplating the gamut. we looked at each other and sort of silently grimaced and hugged, and then barb comes out in her hot pink 2 piece uberbabe getup, and we looked at each other again and were like 'god we're cute. let's fucking do this'.


----------



## Renaissance Woman (Feb 5, 2007)

Accept said:


> I've heard that line told to someone before... let me guess, was it Jay who said it??


You win! And now you owe me a couple of calories. Pay up!


----------



## kerrypop (Feb 5, 2007)

I wish i was there!! Wow, it looks like you all had SO much fun!! SUPERFUN! Let's do this soon! I want to come! 

WHY did my birthday land at such an unfortunate time?!:doh:


----------



## Renaissance Woman (Feb 5, 2007)

elle camino said:


> i have to say that probably my favorite moment of the whole night was when me barb and sasha were in the bathroom changing into our swimsuits.
> like, this place where the pool was was a really crowded restaurant/bar-type establishment, and we realised that we were going to have to casually stroll through a throng of random strangers out partying on a saturday night, in our skivvies, in order to get to the pool. barb was a total rockstar about the whole thing and didn't seem to mind one iota, but while she was still changing me and sasha were standing there nervously shuffling about and contemplating the gamut. we looked at each other and sort of silently grimaced and hugged, and then barb comes out in her hot pink 2 piece uberbabe getup, and we looked at each other again and were like 'god we're cute. let's fucking do this'.


That's got to be one of the biggest compliments I've ever received. I'm fairly speechless, and that's not easy to do. Thanks, Elle! :blush:


----------



## babyjeep21 (Feb 5, 2007)

You all look wonderful!


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Feb 6, 2007)

As promised, more pics from the weekend. Ren Woman was actually here since wednesday night so we hung out thurs, fri and sat. So I'm throwing in some extra shots not obtained from saturday nights gathering. 



 
Mmmm, cheesy garlic bread at the Blind Onion. 


 
Nothin makes a great dinner like Connect Four. 


 
Jay and his new "It" look 


 
We... are... so... hot... 


 
Ahhh silly Tim 


 
Just a couple of nerds kicking it after drinkin some jungle juice. 


 
Sean posing like hes not posing. 


 
Yes... you must all feed her. 


 
And the most naughty shot!


----------



## Jay West Coast (Feb 6, 2007)

Nice, Sasha. Beat _that_, New York!


----------



## babyjeep21 (Feb 6, 2007)

Jay West Coast said:


> Nice, Sasha. Beat _that_, New York!



Pshhh.... You just wait.


----------



## GunnerFA (Feb 6, 2007)

Great shots. Looks like it was a great night for all. The girls look great in the belly shot.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Feb 6, 2007)

Oh, we will. *I'll* be there. And so will Yankers. That's hotness overload right there.

Random aside: Jay, do you know how to take a picture where you're NOT making a face?


----------



## Renaissance Woman (Feb 6, 2007)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Random aside: Jay, do you know how to take a picture where you're NOT making a face?


No. No, he does not. It's his goal to be making the weirdest face possible in all pics.

We actually talked about this, believe it or not.


----------



## Canadian (Feb 6, 2007)

L2blazerman said:


> Okay, so I LIVE in Portland and I did not know about this  Next time you all are getting together, please let me know because I am a sad panda at the moment.


I can not believe that no one has commented on the fact that one of the members of dims is a fackin' PANDA. One that can type, no less.

Does that not shock anyone else?!?!?!


----------



## Renaissance Woman (Feb 6, 2007)

Canadian said:


> I can not believe that no one has commented on the fact that one of the members of dims is a fackin' PANDA. One that can type, no less.
> 
> Does that not shock anyone else?!?!?!


I took it to mean he was a panda temporarily, so it was slightly less shocking.

And L2Blazerman, be sure to check the regional boards for meet-up threads. You can keep in the loop that way and not miss future happeningness.


----------



## Jay West Coast (Feb 6, 2007)

Renaissance Woman said:


> No. No, he does not. It's his goal to be making the weirdest face possible in all pics.
> 
> We actually talked about this, believe it or not.



LOL...What she says is true!


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Feb 6, 2007)

Nothing shocks me here anymore, Canadian. 

Re Jay:

Anyone willing to pscyhoanalyze him based on his photo issues gets $20 in monopoly money.


----------



## Jay West Coast (Feb 6, 2007)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Nothing shocks me here anymore, Canadian.
> 
> Re Jay:
> 
> Anyone willing to pscyhoanalyze him based on his photo issues gets $20 in monopoly money.



Hrm. I think Tina would have to sit in on this session, then. To her admission, she's got it worse then I do.


----------



## Tina (Feb 6, 2007)

Okay, here is my analysis of Jay and his funny faces:

One can only handle so much constant female adoration before it becomes a burden.  This is Jay's attempt at driving away enough women so that he can go out in public without being mauled by every fat girl in sight. (It is also a sign that Jay has his head screwed on straight enough not to take it all seriously)

That and what, $2.50? will get you a creme-filled, chocolatey cock-n-balls.

Now, just what the heck are you getting at with that post of yours, Jay? Hmmmm?






Barbs and Sasha, I really like that first pic especially. You look adorable in it, and it seems like you both hit it off famously.


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Feb 6, 2007)

Omg, I want your donut....I will wrestle you for it!!!

Looks like you had some good fun...wish I was in Portland that night


----------



## Blackjack (Feb 6, 2007)

BigCutieSasha said:


> Nothin makes a great dinner like Connect Four.



WTF yellow Connect Four tokens?

When the hell did this happen?


----------



## butch (Feb 6, 2007)

Jay West Coast said:


> Nice, Sasha. Beat _that_, New York!



Oh, its on now, west coast man! We 'bout ready to set up some East Coast/West Coast beef now, son. LOL.

At least we can all agree there are lovely fat people on each coast and every state in between.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Feb 6, 2007)

OOoooOOOOooOoOooO awesome pics- thanks for sharing! 
I have to agree that Doughnut Dave is kinda hot.... :blush: 
That pic of Sasha eating that...errrrr... donut did traumatize me a little though....


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Feb 6, 2007)

I just love these get-together pics... No doubt a good time was had by all and you're all super-cuties to boot. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Feb 6, 2007)

Canadian said:


> I can not believe that no one has commented on the fact that one of the members of dims is a fackin' PANDA. One that can type, no less.
> 
> Does that not shock anyone else?!?!?!



You may or may not be a total dork... Just so ya know


----------



## marlowegarp (Feb 6, 2007)

As a former East Coaster, I am unsure as to where I would stand in the upcoming XXL Civil War. As the prophet says "I'm in love with Massachusetts, and the neon when it's cold outside." But as shown in the photos, Portland can be a tummy-topia as well. Stop the bloodshed.


----------



## Renaissance Woman (Feb 6, 2007)

Blackjack said:


> WTF yellow Connect Four tokens?
> 
> When the hell did this happen?


We neglected to check the date on the box. Oh darn, guess I'll have to go back and look.


----------



## elle camino (Mar 6, 2007)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> 1) It is SO good to see the elle is actually a fat chick! elle, with all those "fat chick angle" face shots we get, I hadn't imagined you nearly as voluptuous as you truly are. Your fans demand more pictures of the REAL you in the months to come!



yeah i know i'm bumping the world's oldest thread for this, but i'm just bored enough to do a forum search for my name right now, and i totally missed this. 

and frankly, girl, i'm a little offended. 
i've never made any attempt to hide my fat, in pictures or otherwise. my pictures are either in the dang mirror, or arm-straight-out, dead ahead face shots. 
a small selection of what i've posted on this board:
http://pic20.picturetrail.com/VOL67/899382/1641757/216546298.jpg
http://pic20.picturetrail.com/VOL67/899382/1641757/219618537.jpg
http://pic20.picturetrail.com/VOL67/899382/1641757/228703195.jpg
i don't particularly appreciate the implication that i'm somehow not being 'size-acceptancey' enough with my self portraits. 

k. 
just needed to get that off my chest. 
we can let this one sink to the 4th page again.


----------



## LoveBHMS (Mar 6, 2007)

I don't think any of Elle's fan ever thought we were not seeing "The Real Elle Camino." 

And candidly, I don't think she owes it to anyone, and certainly not to the entire size acceptance movement to post pictures that look a certain way or that are considered "non fat girl angled." 





elle camino said:


> yeah i know i'm bumping the world's oldest thread for this, but i'm just bored enough to do a forum search for my name right now, and i totally missed this.
> 
> and frankly, girl, i'm a little offended.
> i've never made any attempt to hide my fat, in pictures or otherwise. my pictures are either in the dang mirror, or arm-straight-out, dead ahead face shots.
> ...


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Mar 6, 2007)

Elle,

I did NOT mean to imply you were not size-acceptance-y enough. That wasn't even close to what I meant. I simply meant that all the pictures of you I had seen on this board had not seemed to convey the true size (and, in my opinion, real beauty) of your body. 

Compare this shot: 
http://pic20.picturetrail.com/VOL67/899382/1641757/219618537.jpg

to this shot: 
http://img374.imageshack.us/img374/7604/dimsnight2025ji6.jpg

Also, (not as good a comparison as you aren't in the same position, but I think you'll see what I mean):

this shot:
http://pic20.picturetrail.com/VOL67/899382/1641757/216546298.jpg

and this shot:
http://img374.imageshack.us/img374/9449/dimsnight2030hv1.jpg

Now, maybe I need new glasses, and maybe it's just the angle, but you look much more voluptuous in the each second picture. I figured there probably wasn't a change in body size since I seem to remember that pink dress being fairly recent, so I thought it was just the difference in the way the photographs made you look. If there indeed WAS a difference in your body size, you have my apologies. You are beautiful at both and any sizes, elle. In fact, in my opinion you are one of the most beautiful women on this board. I never meant to convey anything differently, and I CERTAINLY never meant to say you weren't accepting of your body. You have my wholehearted apologies if I came across that way (and I can certainly see upon reexamining it that it very well could). I think the world of you, elle. I'll take my 20 lashes now.


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Mar 6, 2007)

Yowsers. If anyone ever posts photos of me comparing how fat ("voluptuous," whatever) I look in one versus another, heads will roll. That's all. Thank you.

p.s. This could easily happen too when the St. Louis get together happens, photos are taken and posted, and it is revealed I'm as wide as a Chevy.


----------



## mossystate (Mar 6, 2007)

ThatFatGirl said:


> Yowsers. If anyone ever posts photos of me comparing how fat ("voluptuous," whatever) I look in one versus another, heads will roll. That's all. Thank you.
> 
> p.s. This could easily happen too when the St. Louis get together happens, photos are taken and posted, and it is revealed I'm as wide as a Chevy.



I got that a lot when I first started posting pictures. That is one of the reasons that I still shy away from 'full-on' shots of me. If I ever meet any people from this site, they will probably say."whoa, she really IS fat-fat".

It is a bumpy enough road as it is for some of us.


----------



## Tooz (Mar 6, 2007)

Well, I can see where BBMe is coming from. It's not bad or good or anything, I just think how people take pictures of themselves and how others take pictures of them are two different things.


----------



## VelvetKiss (Mar 6, 2007)

The pictures are great! I love that donut. Look's like you guys had a wonderful time. I will have to keep my eye out for the next one. I am down in Southern Oregon.

On the posting of pictures, I think it is hard for some people to see there beauty the way other's do. It is a shame they can't see themselves the way we see them.


----------



## elle camino (Mar 7, 2007)

ThatFatGirl said:


> Yowsers. If anyone ever posts photos of me comparing how fat ("voluptuous," whatever) I look in one versus another, heads will roll. That's all. Thank you.



friggin seriously. 

sorry people, but i don't always look like i do when i am scrunched in a booth, purposefully smooshing my head into my neck to enhance double chinnage for the laff riot picture of me hoisting a giant plate of food. sometimes i stand up straight for pictures. it doesn't mean i'm hiding anything, it just means i look different when i arrange my body in different ways. 

BBM i know you weren't trying to offend me at all, so it's not a big deal. but you gotta understand how i'm going to bristle at the implication that i've somehow been hiding my fat. 
i yam what i yam.


----------



## Tina (Mar 7, 2007)

JMO, but this is probably stuff better left to PM (just speakin' as me, not as a mod).


----------



## elle camino (Mar 7, 2007)

thread necromancy!
i just dig zombies k tina? jeez. 



<3


----------



## Tina (Mar 7, 2007)

Okay, okay!!


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Mar 7, 2007)

elle, honestly, that's not what I meant at all. I'm sorry about the misunderstanding. I really was just trying to make a comment about how pretty I thought you looked in the Portland photos since they looked different to me than photos I had seen before. I did not then, nor do I now, ever think you were trying to hide your body. I apologize that it read that way.


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 7, 2007)

One question: 
Is it possible that the difference is caused by different cameras? 
I've noticed something like that while taking pics of my GF two days in a row with two different cameras. One of them seemed to slim her down quite a bit.


----------



## LoveBHMS (Mar 7, 2007)

ThatFatGirl said:


> Yowsers. If anyone ever posts photos of me comparing how fat ("voluptuous," whatever) I look in one versus another, heads will roll. That's all. Thank you.
> 
> p.s. This could easily happen too when the St. Louis get together happens, photos are taken and posted, and it is revealed I'm as wide as a Chevy.



comments about someone's size might be considered unwelcome. Unless you're specifically invited to do so (as in Hey! Check out my new weight gain shots!) it's probably best to tread lightly around this very personal issue, even on this board.


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Mar 7, 2007)

Well this thread took an interesting turn.


----------



## Chimpi (Mar 7, 2007)

BigCutieSasha said:


> Well this thread took an interesting turn.



Where to now? Dominos Pizza?


----------



## Jon Blaze (Mar 8, 2007)

If I had to choose I still couldn't take a side of which meet up was better. New York had more people, but Portland really set the tone...

All I can say is I wish I was there...

AND

I'll take Papa John's instead.


----------



## elle camino (Mar 8, 2007)

papa johns comes with like a tub of melted butter on the side for crust dippins. 
so.
there's my pick.


----------



## Jon Blaze (Mar 8, 2007)

elle camino said:


> papa johns comes with like a tub of melted butter on the side for crust dippins.
> so.
> there's my pick.



I love this woman already.


----------



## Renaissance Woman (Mar 8, 2007)

Jon Blaze said:


> If I had to choose I still couldn't take a side of which meet up was better. New York had more people, but Portland really set the tone...


Portland was better. 'Cause I was there. 

I'm sad I couldn't hang with Elle when I was in Seattle last weekend, but she was being good and studying for midterms and such. So I can't blame her, but I'm still feeling sorry for myself. Love ya, chickie!


----------



## Tooz (Mar 8, 2007)

I want to go to one! >_<


----------



## Krissy12 (Mar 8, 2007)

I'm glad this got bumped. I missed it somewhere along the way. You all look gorgeous and damn, if I was there..there would have been some hot tub groping! 

/yes, all of you!


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Mar 10, 2007)

Krissy12 said:


> if I was there..there would have been some hot tub groping!



Who says that didn't happen anyways?


----------



## Jon Blaze (Mar 10, 2007)

Renaissance Woman said:


> Portland was better. 'Cause I was there.
> 
> I'm sad I couldn't hang with Elle when I was in Seattle last weekend, but she was being good and studying for midterms and such. So I can't blame her, but I'm still feeling sorry for myself. Love ya, chickie!



When did Psychology become so....so beautiful??? :wubu:


----------



## out.of.habit (Mar 11, 2007)

BigCutieSasha said:


> Who says that didn't happen anyways?



Okay... some *extra* hot tub groping. 

Seriously, I missed this thread somehow too. Looks like SO much fun, as usual. Lovely *gorgeous* ladies and hot, hot FAs. Can't beat that!


----------



## Krissy12 (Mar 11, 2007)

BigCutieSasha said:


> Who says that didn't happen anyways?



Oh, I just meant BY me.


----------



## Renaissance Woman (Mar 11, 2007)

Jon Blaze said:


> When did Psychology become so....so beautiful??? :wubu:


You have been drafted to follow me around and boost my ego constantly. Ready...GO!


----------



## marlowegarp (Mar 12, 2007)

Actually, psychology became beautiful after Karen Horney's little-known "Swimsuit Experiment" but Ren continues the fine tradition.


----------

